# accident du travail



## K30530 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour , actuellement en arrêt de longue durée ( 3 ans dans 1 mois et demi) suite à un accident du travail le 30 Août 2019 je suis en pleine incertitude quant à mon futur puisque pas d'évolutions positives de mon état depuis plus d'un an et d'après les divers spécialistes qui me suivent au centre de la douleur très peu de chances que je puisse reprendre mon métier d'assistante maternelle puisque je marche à l'aide d'une canne , et suis bien embêtée car pas de médecins du travail dans notre métier enfin à ma connaissance et d'après toutes mes recherches , je poste donc ce message afin de savoir si d'autres assistantes maternelles auraient vécu pareil situation pour avoir leurs expériences et conseils , merci d'avance .


----------



## Griselda (21 Octobre 2022)

Oh mince je suis bien désolée pour toi. J'imagine que c'est une situation bien difficile.

Alors je ne suis pas du tout calée sur ce genre de question mais il me vient une question: ne devrais/pourrais - tu pas, demander à ton médecin généraliste de monter un dossier d'invalidité? Cela te permettrait de percevoir une pension même partielle?

Pour ce qui est de la reconnaissance de maladie professionnelle il me semble qu'en l'absence de médecine du travail ou bien que cette maladie ne fasse partie de la liste des maladies reconnues comme professionnelle c'est un dossier à monter également avec son Médecin Généraliste, j'ai cru comprendre que c'était assez long et compliqué.

Quoi qu'il en soit, si aujourd'hui ton Médecin ne t'autorise pas à reprendre ton métier d'AM, je crains qu'il faille en effet s'interroger sur quel autre métier exercer ce d'autant plus que tes PE de 2019, n'étant pas une entreprise, ne risquent pas de te proposer un reclassement. Il me semble qu'au bout de 3 ans c'est alors la medecine du travail pour un salarié lambda qui fait un certificat d'inaptitude à tout poste de travail ce qui entraine l'obligation de la rupture du contrat avec son employeur. J'imagine que dans notre cas c'est alors notre medecin généraliste qui fait ce document? Ou bien le medecin de PMI peut être?

Quoi qu'il en soit quand ton Agrément va arriver à la date anniversaire de ses 5 ans, ton Médecin ne pouvant en conscience te signer un Certificat d'aptitude, celui ci ne pourra pas être renouvelé non plus.

Qu'en es il aujourd'hui de ta prise en charge sécu? C'est 100% car accident du travail, c'est ça?
Qu'en est il de tes contrats de 2019? Ont ils été rompus ou bien non pas encore car toujours considérée en Accident du Travail?

A ta place en premier, je prendrais rendez vous à la Mission Locale de mon secteur car je pense que là on pourrait avoir des réponses à t'apporter et éviter de faire des bêtises.

J'espère qu'ici des collègues sauront mieux t'aider que moi.
Bon courage.


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Octobre 2022)

@Griselda 
L'accident de travail et la maladie professionnelle ne sont pas forcément liés.
Si suite à cet accident dans le cadre de son travail notre collègue marche à présent avec une cane, a des douleurs et que son état empêche qu'elle reprenne son poste, il vaut mieux effectivement qu'elle essaie de passer en invalidité


----------



## kikine (21 Octobre 2022)

peut être un dossier a la MDPH ?


----------



## zabeth 1 (21 Octobre 2022)

je pensais comme vous Kikine, peut être un dossier MDPH ?
En tout cas , bon courage à vous et meilleure santé.


----------



## caroline99 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Alors moi j'ai l'expérience de ma fille qui après 3 ans d'arrêt maladie n'a pas pu reprendre son travail.
Elle a été mise en invalidité  catégorie 2 .
C'est la médecine du travail  qui lui a dit qu'elle ne pouvait reprendre;  elle a été convoqué  par le médecin conseil de la sécu et le dossier a été remplit par son généraliste.
Après quelques temps (assez long)  elle a     été mise en invalidité. il faut passé en commission.
Il faut également faire une demande auprès de l'ASI  pour toucher la complémentaire santé, il s'agit d'une  pension complémentaire à la pension d'invalidité    versé la complémentaire santé.
Elle a également fait une demande auprès de la MDPH qui verse aussi une pension Adulte Handicapé.
Pour un accident du travail je ne sais pas si la démarche est différente qu'un arrêt maladie mais bon, cela peu vous aidez.


----------



## K30530 (21 Octobre 2022)

merci pour les premières réponses alors pour plus de précisions désolée mon message été un peu long et j'ai omis quelques informations , j'ai été convoqué deux fois par la CPAM une fois en janvier 2021 et une autre en octobre 2021 ou le médecin conseil m'a  dit de voir avec le médecin du travail et m'a pris pour une demeurée lorsque je lui ai  quand je lui ai dit que nous n'avions pas de médecin du travail d'après mes recherches et renseignements auprès divers services dont la direccte qui m'ont renvoyé les uns vers les autres . Elle m'a dit au cours de ce rendez-vous que l'on allait suspendre mon arrêt de travail au 1 er Décembre 2021 en consolidation avec séquelles  puisque aucune évolution favorable de mon état donc de réaliser au plus vite une demande auprès de la MDPH  pour reconnaissance travailleur handicapé en vu d'une possible reconversion professionnelle puisque 46 ans , j'ai alors effectué cette demande mais me suis effondrée dans les semaines qui ont suivi devant l'ampleur de la tâche en plus de mes nombreux soins ainsi que le verdict de mon neurologue qui faisait un bilan le 9 novembre 2021 en inscrivant que je ne pourrais plus travailler en tant qu'assistante maternelle à cause de ma perte d'équilibre , j'ai donc entamé un suivi psychologique quelques semaines plus tard .
En janvier 2022 mon dossier à enfin réussit à être complet et en juin 2022 je recevais ma RQTH , cartes stationnement et station debout pénible jusqu'en janvier 2024 ainsi que droit à l'AAH ( allocation adulte handicapé ) auquel le je n'ai finalement pas droit puisque mariée et on compte les revenus de mon époux supérieur à 1400€ mensuels . Sur conseil de l'assistante sociale de la CPAM j'ai également pris contact avec une conseillère en évolution professionnelle qui ne m'a pas servi à grand-chose car  elle voulait que j'entame une formation pendant mon arrêt mais pour obtenir l'autorisation de la CPAM il fallait voir avec le médecin du travail donc serpent qui se mord la queue , entre temps dû à mon état j'ai chuté et me suis fracturé deux orteils ce qui a ralenti  mes soins à nouveau puisque immobilisée pendant 15 semaines .


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Octobre 2022)

@K30530 
Est-ce indiscret de vous demander en quoi a consisté cet accident de travail ? (chute ? )
Je comprendrais toutefois si vous ne souhaitez pas le préciser.
C'est juste pour avoir une idée de potentiels accidents auxquels il faudrait qu'on soit plus vigilante


----------



## K30530 (21 Octobre 2022)

Ah oui pour répondre à Griselda concernant ma rémunération le  premier mois j'étais payé 60% de mon salaire brut puis depuis 100%  , actuellement il me reste encore  le contrat avec l'enfant présent au moment de l'accident les trois autres  employeurs ayant pu rompre leurs contrats .Avec mon dernier employeur nous avons été en contact en septembre dernier à ma demande l'enfant étant rentré à l'école , je lui ai fait pour la énième fois tous les calculs ( papiers perdus à plusieurs reprises ) en effectuant avec elle les démarches sur pajemploi on lui demandé des charges  donc elle devait se renseigner et me tenir au courant il y a un mois et à ce jour aucunes nouvelles .


----------



## K30530 (21 Octobre 2022)

Nanou 91  pas de souci j'ai chuté dans mes toilettes en voulant attraper de l'essui tout et un produit en hauteur dans celui-ci pour nettoyer un vomi .
j'ai été déséquilibré et ma jambe est passé au travers de l'abattant des toilettes me coupant très largement au niveau du tibia péroné 
une chance mes deux grandes filles (plus de 20 ans ) étaient présentes ainsi que mon employeur qui est très vite arrivé puisque en arrêt maladie à l'époque et voisine . les pompiers m'ont transporté à l'hôpital  dès qu'ils ont réussi à stopper l'hémorragie et arrivée là-bas j'ai été rapidement prise en charge , une interne m'a désinfecté et recousu la plaie mais aucune radio n'a été faite à tort ( 3 mois après on s'apercevais qu'il y avait eu fracture) , elle m'a fait les papiers d'accident de travail avec soins donc pas en arrêt lorsque je lui ai dit que j'exerçais en tant qu'assistante maternelle , j'ai donc repris mon travail avec mes 4 petits dans la foulée en serrant les dents pendant 3 mois .


----------



## K30530 (21 Octobre 2022)

caroline 99 bonjour s'il vous plait qu'est-ce que l'ASI ?


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir’

« demander à ton médecin généraliste de monter un dossier d'invalidité? Cela te permettrait de percevoir une pension même partielle »

*Il faut INSISTER pour que le médecin traitant le fasse et le remplisse. Ça l’ennuie car du temps de perdu pour lui mais de l’argent pour vous.*

Mon amie AM en AT pro depuis bientôt 1 an, a fait donc son dossier en étant *TENACE* car son médecin traitant ne voulait pas le faire. Donc est payée en ACCIDENT DU TRAVAIL sûrement au total 3 ANS et après demandera une pension d’invalidite Et ne reprendra pas. Problème à l'épaule, opération faite en janvier 2022.


----------



## K30530 (21 Octobre 2022)

Il a déjà fait ce dossier mais c'est pas lui qui décide j'ai été reconnu mais comme pas de médecin du travail il n'a pas droit de prendre cette décision d'après la MDPH de mon département il n'y a que le médecin du travail et médecin CPAM pour décidé.


----------



## Tatynou1 (21 Octobre 2022)

on est vraiment traitée comme des "moins que rien" même quand on ne tient plus debout ....... ça me fout en boule 🤬  🤬  🤬  🤬 

Bon courage à vous @K30530 💐


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Octobre 2022)

Bon courage et insiste bien auprès de ton médecin traitant pour le dossier d'invalidité.tu n'es tout de même pas responsable si nous n'avons pas de médecine du travail.


----------



## Nany88 (22 Octobre 2022)

K 30530 vous errs dans quel région ? Ma sœur depuis au moin 3 ans dans la Bourgogne ce bat pour qu'ils accept enfin son dossier mdph et avoir une pension, elle travaillé en maison de retraite, elle a doublé hernie discale disques écrasé, actuellement son hernie a grossie est mal positionner elle doit vite ce faire opérer car risque de ne plus sentir ces jambes, puis des irm à gogos mots de médecins à gogo bref avec tout sa le médecin du travaille en lui a refuser la mdph, actuellement aucun travaille elle peut faire, car grosse douleur lorsqu'elle est debout et assise C pire, elle ne sais plus quoi faire, elle a tenté de reprendre un travaille toujr avec les personne âgés elle n'a pas tenue 1 mois et sa lui a empiré son état... Donc je me demande si dur région a un autre il sont pas un peut chiant, et en plus 7 mois a 1 ans d attente pour une réponse


----------



## Griselda (22 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement, c'est inadmissible d'être ainsi bloquée.
Insiste auprès du medecin de la CPM puisque lui peut le faire, demande l'aide du Maire de ta commune (souvent ils savent débloquer ce genre de chose). 
Pourquoi pas insister auprès du médedin de PMI? 
Ceci étant dit quand un salarié lambda commence un nouveau travail il doit voir le medecin du travail; pour nous c'est bien notre medecin généraliste qui doit établir notre Certificat qui dit précisément "qu'aucune maladie physique ou psychique n'empêche d'être AM et que nous sommes à jour de notre schéma vaccinal", alors pardon mais si notre medecin n'est pas spécialiste de notre travail comment se fait il qu'il puisse attester de notre capacité à être AM? A un moment oui il va falloir se battre mais mettre tout ce petit monde face à leur incohérences!

En effet il y a longtemps qu'il est réclamé d’arrêter assujettir l'allocation aux revenus du foyer car le fait d'avoir un conjoint qui a un salaire ne devrait pas empêcher une personne en situation difficile d'être aidée et pas par son conjoint. Après tout on continue bien de donner des allocations familiales pour les enfants sans aucune condition de ressources sous prétexte que cette somme est à la faveur des enfants et non des Parents, m'enfin quand le couple palpe plus de 10 000€ par mois il est évident que leurs enfants ne souffriraient pas de manque matériel! Bref... ceci est un autre sujet...

Une question, une fois que l’arrêt maladie devra s'arrêter et donc tous les contrats de travail clos, pourras tu t'inscrire au POLEmploi et bénéficier d'allocation chômage? Si on considère que tu peux reprendre un travail autre que AM alors ça doit être possible non?

Tu dis aussi que ton dernier employeur en essayant de faire ta dernière déclaration PAJEmploi s'est rendu compte qu'alors on lui demanderait de payer tes cotisations? Dans ce cas cela veut dire 2 choses possibles:
- vous vous êtes trompées en remplissant les chiffres et faites dépasser le plafond CAF journalier?
- ou bien c'est parce que PAJEmploi a déjà établi que tu n'avais plus d'Agrément?
Dans le deuxième cas je me demande bien comment résoudre ça car je comprends que ce PE trouve alors bien injuste le cout de cette fin de contrat qui explose alors qu'il n'est pas responsable d'avoir été contraint d'attendre la fin de ton arrêt pour rompre ton contrat.
Mais est il possible que ce soit parce que tu es encore pour le moment déclaré en accident du travail que PAJEmploi detecte une erreur quand elle essaie de faire la fin de contrat? Contacter la PAJE pour essayer de comprendre ce qui se passe?

En tout cas je te souhaite beaucoup de courage parce que là vraiment ton cas démontre le parcours du combattant d'être salarié sans medecine du travail...


----------



## incognito (22 Octobre 2022)

alors si je ne me trompe pas l'AAH est maintenant désolidarisé du revenu du conjoint

AAH : fin de la prise en compte des revenus du conjoint du bénéficiaire. *Dès le 1er octobre 2023, au plus tard, les ressources du conjoint ne seront plus prises en compte dans le calcul de l'Allocation aux adultes handicapées (AAH)*.

refaites une demande ou appelez les pour être fixée

bon courage


----------



## K30530 (22 Octobre 2022)

Alors pour répondre à la première question posée je suis en occitanie ,ensuite ne pas confondre maladie et accident de travail ce n'est pas la même chose .pour répondre à  la désolidarisation de l'AAh se ne sera effectif que dans un an et à mon avis d'ici là je ne serais plus en arrêt et n'aurais pas non plus reprendre mon métier d'assistante maternelle .pour la personne qui m'a posé la question pour pôle emploi oui je pourrais m'y inscrire mais mes droits très aléatoire puisque j'avais donné des attestations employeurs juste avant mon accident et elles ont une validité de deux ans apparemment et je venais de demander de nouveaux droits mais bien en dessous de mon salaire avec 4 accueils et pour retrouver un nouvel emploi je suis dans l'impasse car je ne peux rester longtemps debout ou assise et aucune idée de ce que je pourrais faire et pas faire car cela aussi c'est vu normalement avec le médecin du travail 
Pour finir pour répondre à la question de Pajemploi avec mon employeur je pense que c'est parce qu'il a trop attendu pour me régler mes congés payés acquis sur la période 2019/2020 car sinon pas de dépassement et 105€ de fin de contrat ce n'est pas non plus une somme très importante je trouve pour les personnes victimes d'un accident de travail autre que notre métier elles perçoivent minimum 2 à 3 mois de salaire . De mon côté malgré mes soins c'est moi qui ait du tout calculer à chaque fois donc je pense que j'ai largement fait ce que j'avais à faire.


----------

